
I crossed the Pacific on a cargo ship and got the digital detox I needed (2017) - keiferski
https://qz.com/quartzy/1150184/i-crossed-the-pacific-on-a-cargo-ship-and-got-the-digital-detox-i-desperately-needed/
======
keypusher
Seems romantic I guess but there are things I would rather be doing than
sitting in the middle of the ocean watching Star Trek. When I quit my job I
traveled in Asia and Europe for a couple months, then bought a van and have
been happily traveling the US ever since. This seems like a drastic disconnect
intervention for someone that truly feels addicted to their devices, but they
haven’t replaced it with anything. I can tell you from personal experience
that staring at the ocean for hours on end does get old, I would have brought
some good books.

------
mythrwy
Article is very light on the trip (which perhaps wasn't actually all that
interesting) and mostly about how bad cell phones and electronic devices are.

------
fenwick67
Wow, I have literally dreamt of doing this but didn't know it was something
you can actually do.

~~~
masonic
It used to be a thing for writers. Being on a cargo ship keeps one from
distractions. I believe Alex Haley wrote "Roots" on a cargo ship.

